# Black Eagle arrows Deep Impact



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Never heard of them or seen them before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohioduckman (Mar 8, 2011)

bassbusta01 said:


> Just wondering if any body shoots these for feild arrows and how is the durability.I am in Oregon and have seen one person shooting them I dont think Oregon has a dealer I could be wrong.Also is the outside diameter like the carbon ones or acg arrows.Can any of the arrow components be mix and matched with others like easton and victory such as pin nocks and tips.Also could i pull double duty and use these for fita distance shooting.Any info would be great thank you


You can call Cory miller at xXx Archery he is in Ranier, OR. We have a full line of components and yes, they can and are being used for Field and Fita.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

If they use the Bohning F-nocks like they say, then VAP pins would work. I waited for them to come out for a while and finally went with CarbonOnes instead. Nothing against Black Eagle, just needed them soon and they weren't ready yet


----------



## Ohioduckman (Mar 8, 2011)

edgerat said:


> If they use the Bohning F-nocks like they say, then VAP pins would work. I waited for them to come out for a while and finally went with CarbonOnes instead. Nothing against Black Eagle, just needed them soon and they weren't ready yet


The Vap Pins are VERY, VERY tight.. There arrow is a .166 and ours is a .165 ID. Are pins are great so there is no need to mix and match.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Good to hear Randy, as long as you guys make all the components for them, no need to mix and match


----------

